# Civil Construction Study Guides, Sample Exams & Reference Materials for sale



## ndallas777 (May 29, 2011)

Just passed the April 2011 civil construction exam (1st try) and am offering my study guides, sample exams and reference materials for sale. My strategy was to study (200-300 hours), starting with the the Civil Engineering Reference Manual for each chapter referenced in the NCEES exam guide, note/tab key formulas in the Quick Reference for the Civil Engineering PE Exam (used as a quick reference during the exam) and solve sample companion sample problems. Also purchased, reviewed and took into the exam all reference codes outlined by the NCEES for the Civil Construction PE exam depth module (couldn't have passed the afternoon depth section without them). Also studied the Civil PE Professional Engineer Exam Construction Module 3rd Edition and solved associated practice problems. A few weeks before the exam, I focused on taking sample examinations modelled after the NCEES civil construction PE exam in format/time to familiarize myself with actual exam day "feel" and techniques, such as time management, solving easy questions first, going back for harder questions, etc.

Sale Price

30% off purchase price CIVIL CONSTRUCTION PE EXAM STUDY MATERIALS

139.97 199.95 Civil Engineering Reference Manual , 11th Edition, Michael R. Lindeburg

45.47 64.95 Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the CERM, Michael R. Lindeburg

38.47 54.95 Quick Reference for the Civil Engineering PE Exam, Michael R. Lindeburg

41.97 59.95 Civil PE Sample Examination, Michael R. Lindeburg

27.97 39.95 NCEES PE Civil: Construction Sample Questions &amp; Solutions

29.37 41.95 Civil PE Professional Engineer Exam Construction Module 3rd Edition, Ruwan Rajapkse

30.07 42.95 Civil PE Professional Engineer Exam Construction Module Practice Problems , Ruwan Rajapkse

353.26 504.65 TOTAL PE EXAM STUDY MATERIALS

Sale Price

30% off purchase price CIVIL CONSTRUCTION PE EXAM NCEES REFERENCE MATERIALS

27.30 39.00 ASCE 37-02 Design Loads on Structures During Construction, 2002, American Society of Civil Engineers

70.00 100.00 NDS National Design Specification for Wood Construction, 2005, American Forest &amp; Paper Association

35.00 50.00 CMWB Standard Practice for Bracing Masonry Walls During Construction, 2001, Council for Masonry Wall

245.00 350.00 AISC Steel Construction Manual, 13th ed., American Institute of Steel Construction, Inc.

113.75 162.50 ACI 318-05 Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete, 2005, American Concrete Institute

43.37 61.95 ACI 347-04 (SP-4) 7th edition ,Guide to Formwork for Concrete, 2004, American Concrete Institute

139.65 199.50 ACI SP-4 Formwork for Concrete, 7th ed., 2005, American Concrete Institute

52.50 75.00 New Dictionary of Civil Engineering (recommended by several study guides, used during actual exam)

OSHA Occupational Safety and Health Standards for the Construction Industry, 29 CFR Part 1926

MUTCD-Pt 6 Manual on Uniform Traffic Control Devices—Part 6 Temporary Traffic Control, 2009

726.57 1,037.95 TOTAL CIVIL CONSTRUCTION PE EXAM NCEES REFERENCE MATERIALS

Offering individual books at 30% discount each. Will sell entire package of study guides, sample exams and reference books at 40% discount, inclusive of shipping, if purchased as a package. If interested, contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## Exception Collection (May 29, 2011)

ndallas777 said:


> Just passed the April 2011 civil construction exam (1st try) and am offering my study guides, sample exams and reference materials for sale. My strategy was to study (200-300 hours), starting with the the Civil Engineering Reference Manual for each chapter referenced in the NCEES exam guide, note/tab key formulas in the Quick Reference for the Civil Engineering PE Exam (used as a quick reference during the exam) and solve sample companion sample problems. Also purchased, reviewed and took into the exam all reference codes outlined by the NCEES for the Civil Construction PE exam depth module (couldn't have passed the afternoon depth section without them). Also studied the Civil PE Professional Engineer Exam Construction Module 3rd Edition and solved associated practice problems. A few weeks before the exam, I focused on taking sample examinations modelled after the NCEES civil construction PE exam in format/time to familiarize myself with actual exam day "feel" and techniques, such as time management, solving easy questions first, going back for harder questions, etc.
> Sale Price
> 
> 30% off purchase price CIVIL CONSTRUCTION PE EXAM STUDY MATERIALS
> ...


Suddenly I'm very glad my office had loaned me the reference books. I knew they were spendy but I'd never really added them all up.

(Sorry for the off topicness)


----------

